

Stroke - alariccole
https://medium.com/some-days-change-everything/3f1ac119ec7e

======
buzzert
Something very similar happened to me a couple of months ago. My hands started
shaking all day, my heart was beating really strong (so strong I could hear
it). After wasting tons of money by visiting multiple doctors, the diagnosis
always came back the same: anxiety.

I never understood what anxiety was exactly until it happened to me. It's
definitely an easy trap to fall into if you're a sedentary, overworked
programmer. Taking walks in the middle of the day really helped me a lot. Also
taking a step back and looking at what you're putting yourself through puts
things into a good perspective, and the symptoms tend to naturally fade away
after that.

~~~
alariccole
The worst thing is never knowing if it is anxiety or something else. Over time
you can just assume it is anxiety...but the problem is what if _this time_
it's different. Seems the noise of anxiety could cause you to ignore what
could be real symptoms.

------
DanBC
> You might be thinking now that I’m full of shit, that I didn’t really have a
> stroke. The thing is, it felt real to me, as real, as they say, as a heart
> attack.

People don't appreciate just how strong panic attacks can be, nor how fierce
anxiety disorders are.

Luckily, these disorders usually respond well to CBT and similar talking
therapies.

> Anxiety is often caused by too much work, too much pressure. And often, not
> enough exercise.

That's not a definition I'd use. That sounds more like stress. To be clear
here are the definitions I use (which may not be correct): "pressure" is the
good feeling that motivates people, the deadlines and the rush of adrenaline.
"Stress" is pressure gone too far, pressure that is uncomfortable. Or stress
is caused by lack of control over something. You want to get something done
and keep getting interrupted by the phone - that's stress. "Anxiety" is a
feeling of uneasiness caused by an event (whether the event actually happened
or not; or if it's about a future event whether it could happen or not.) "Did
I leave the gas ring on?" "Did I lock my car?" "Are his hands clean?" etc.

